

TextExpander snippet site - plovs
http://te-snippets.com

======
atgm
The name sounded interesting, so I visited the site, but I have no clue what
it's for. I noticed, in order:

1\. A Cory Doctorow quote about killing noobs. I'm a noob.

2\. Ten blog entries to help me learn to use the site. I still don't know what
it is.

3\. Only a few of those ten are actually linked.

4\. The first blog entry still doesn't tell me why I'm supposed to be wading
through all this...

